
Questioning Google's motives re the push to HTTPS - beshrkayali
http://scripting.com/liveblog/users/davewiner/2016/01/29/0946.html
======
AstroJetson
"A former exec at one of Google's competitors explained what is possibly their
real motive. Google doesn't want its competitors to write bots that scrape
their search engine.

So why not just encrypt all access to google.com? I asked.

Because bits of Google code are embedded in other people's pages. Google
Analytics, YouTube, maps. I immediately understood. The way HTTPS works, if
any component of a page is not secure then all other accesses are not. "

A little help here, what stops me from writing a bot that can do https and get
the info from the page?

------
owenwil
Is there some sort of misunderstanding about why moving to HTTPS for
everything here is a good thing? I find this post very confusing -- it isn't
difficult to set up HTTPS for a blog, so it's unclear to me why people
wouldn't.

Yes, some historic components of the web may struggle to move to HTTPS, but
there's no problem in that, however we should be looking forward.

